# Iphone 7 ou attendre Iphone 8



## seifzou86 (20 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre, voilà je suis avec mon Iphone 5c et celui commence tout doucement à rendre l'âme. Lenteur reboot tout seul etc., la vieillesse commence à se faire sentir. 
Depuis un petit temps je me tâte à acheter l'Iphone 7 ou plus (intéressant ou pas le plus?) ou alors attendre la sortie du prochain Iphone. Mais je ne sais que faire, est-ce que j'attend et galère encore durant quelques mois avec mon 5c ou pas?

Que conseillez-vous? 
Le prix n'est pas un frein pour moi, c'est juste que les lenteurs et différents bugs deviennent irritants à la longue. 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (20 Mai 2017)

Salut, si le prix n'est pas un frein pour toi, achète toi un nouvelle iPhone... plutôt que de t'embêter avec un appareil qui beug et ne risque pas de tenir jusqu'au prochain modèle!


----------



## seifzou86 (20 Mai 2017)

ok mais accheter deux nouvel Iphone d'office non merci. Soit je dépense 1000 euros ds l'iPhone actuel ou alors j'attend le prochain... D'ou je ne sais que faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (20 Mai 2017)

Ben attend... et quand tu n'en peut plus tu craque et achète celui qui est dispo!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2017)

Moi , si tu peux attendre , fais le


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2017)

Si tu peux attendre, pourquoi ne pas le faire ? Néanmoins, je trouve que le 7 est déjà très bien et les innovations fournies sont aujourd'hui très intéressantes. Notamment l'étanchéité.

De plus, le 8 risque d'être très cher....MAIS.... lorsqu'il sortira, le 7 sera toujours au catalogue et devrait baisser. Du coup, j'attendrais de voir pour faire mon choix si j'étais toi. Cela dépend bien sûr de ton 5c. S'il est inutilisable, pas le choix, il faudrait prendre le 7. S'il peut encore attendre et est en bon étant, c'est juste qu'il est lent, patiente.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2017)

surtout , qu'il n'y a encore aucunes dates de fixées pour la sortie du 8 c'est pas facile


----------



## Wizepat (20 Mai 2017)

À toi de voir. Il n'est pas annoncé avant septembre. J'ai lu sur certain site que la production a pris du retard, ce qui déplacerai la sortie à Octobre ou novembre, sans compter les potentiels ruptures de stock comme ca a été le cas par exemple avec le nouveau MBP. Il fallait compter 1 mois d'attente. 
Pour résumé, soit tu patientes encore 6 mois soit tu le changes aujourd'hui...


----------



## Miami (22 Mai 2017)

Tu achètes le 7 comme je l'ai fait il y a 2 semaines à un bon prix et tu le revends pour acheter le 8.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2017)

Miami a dit:


> Tu achètes le 7 comme je l'ai fait il y a 2 semaines à un bon prix et tu le revends pour acheter le 8.


Si le 8 sort cette année !!


----------



## Miami (22 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si le 8 sort cette année !!



...quand il sortira!


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2017)

Ouais , c'est pas gagné pour cette année 
en sachant que les versions 7S vont arrivés en Septembre , le 7 va perdre de la valeur

Si possible mieux vaut attendre


----------



## Phoenixxu (22 Mai 2017)

Personnellement j'attendrais. 
Après, c'est vraiment toi qui vois.
Si tu peux supporter, effectivement attend le 8 et à ce moment-là, tu pourras comparer entre le 7 et le 8 si le gap financier en vaut la peine. 
Même si l'argent n'est pas un problème (ceux qui achètent l'iPhone, je pense qu'ils sont presque tous dans cette situation). 

Moi je ne suis pas trop dans le délire d'acheter un iPhone par exemple 7 aujourd'hui pour le revendre en fin d'année... Et vue que tu pars de l'iPhone 5c, je présume que ce n'est pas ton cas non plus. Tu es de ceux (celles ?) qui achètent un iPhone pour l'utiliser en profiter etc. 

On ne sait pas ce qui sortira du 8 donc si tu peux attendre un peu, franchement attends et vois ensuite [emoji846]


----------



## macbook60 (22 Mai 2017)

Attend septembre [emoji1417][emoji336]


----------



## spaceiinvaders (30 Juillet 2017)

Je suis dans la même situation.

J'ai un iphone 6S PLus mais qui est tombé dans l'eau y'a quelques temps. Tout fonctionne sauf que la batterie est morte je dois le charger 4 fois par jours. Le bouton home fonctionne a moitié, et mon écran est fendu a plusieurs endroit. J'ai pas d'assurance dessus donc si je veux réparer ça va me couter plus de 200 euros. J'ai donc envie de prendre le 7 plus, mais j'ai peur de regretter si dans 3 mois y'a le 7S ou le 8... Surtout que si je l'achète c'est avec l'opérateur, donc certes je le payerais un peu moins chere en ré engagement mais pour le 8 je pourrais plus le faire ça car c'est qu'une fois tous les an.


----------



## quetzal (7 Août 2017)

J'ai perdu ou me suis fait volé mon iPhone SE, et mon amie m'a prêté un 5C. Plus lent, mais il tient le coup...

Personnellement, la question que je me pose, pour le mois de septembre, est si je dois acheter sur le site de mon opérateur ou en leasing sur le site de la FNAC. Il y a des offres qui peuvent être intéressantes sur leu site, par exemple l'iPhone 7 32 Go à 34€ par mois. Mais entre nous, je suis assez nostalgique du design des iPhones 4 à SE, avec leurs rebords en métal, même si je vais prendre un iPhone avec un écran plus grand à la prochaine occasion.


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2017)

En ce moment, l'iPhone SE est à un prix très intéressant chez Free (4 x 99€) soit 93€ de moins que sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## coco59229 (12 Août 2017)

Regarde les kits de réparation remade


----------



## macbook60 (12 Août 2017)

seifzou86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout est dans le titre, voilà je suis avec mon Iphone 5c et celui commence tout doucement à rendre l'âme. Lenteur reboot tout seul etc., la vieillesse commence à se faire sentir.
> Depuis un petit temps je me tâte à acheter l'Iphone 7 ou plus (intéressant ou pas le plus?) ou alors attendre la sortie du prochain Iphone. Mais je ne sais que faire, est-ce que j'attend et galère encore durant quelques mois avec mon 5c ou pas?
> ...



Bonsoir

Tu as patienter avec 5c , fait toi plaisir avec l'iPhone 2017 , au pire tu prendra le 7 à ce moment .


----------

